
Defending our data: Huawei, 5g and the five eyes [pdf] - octosphere
https://henryjacksonsociety.org/wp-content/uploads/2019/05/HJS-Huawei-Report-A1.pdf
======
deepVoid
Although Huawei is not great at protecting your data, entrusting Facebook and
Google with your data is not a solution either. Facebook and Google look
through everything and monetize it.

